
Unqork – No Code Platform is raising a lot of money - carloslfu
https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/26/unqork-raises-51-million-more-to-expand-its-no-code-enterprise-app-development-platform/
======
carloslfu
What do you think about it, is it promising? or is it just another no-code
platform?

